# Building And Using Garden Sprayer Party Kegs



## Thirsty Boy

A Guide to Making and Using Cheap Pressure Sprayer Party Kegs

Everyone loves a party keg!! It just makes you feel great when you bung down your eski at a BBQ; and instead of pulling out a stubbie of insipid macro lager like everyone else, you pull out a tap and pour yourself a frothy glass of your finest hand made beer. Who wouldnt want to be able to do that? Certainly not me.. 

But those little 9-12 liter stainless kegs are expensive, bloody expensive. Too much for me to justify the expense! So whats a homebrewer to do? Build one out of completely unrelated objects, for next to nothing of course! And thats just what I did.

After seeing a bunch of other peoples ideas and designs, I fashioned a standard plastic garden pressure sprayer into a perfectly functional 6L party keg. It worked a treat. At a later date I showed my toy to a fellow AHB member (Spillsmostofit) and he decided he would build one too. Spills improved on my design considerably, and when he was done, he had come up with an elegant, effective and versatile party keg or small keg replacement system.

We thought the thing was a solid and economical enough design that it could and should be shared with a wider audience; so we ran a Party Keg Building Workshop at Grain and Grape here in Melbourne. It was a pretty successful day and 15 punters went home with finished party kegs. But of course a lot of AHB members dont live in Melbourne, or couldnt make it on the day, so we got a lot of requests for a written guide on how to build and use one of these little beauties. And finally, here it is.

It will be split into two attachments in pdf format. One describing how to make the kegs, the other describing the various different ways the kegs can be used. I will try to include links to other information that might be useful as well.

Of course, this isnt the only way to go about building a party keg system, but its the way Spills and I do it and it works. After reading the guides and spending a bit of time in your workshop, you too could have a versatile party keg set-up like this one.








This is the Guide to Building a party Keg

View attachment Keg_Construction.pdf


This is the guide to Using the party Keg

View attachment Using_your_Party_Keg.pdf


This will be very useful to you

View attachment brewing_reckoner.pdf


Also check out the articles in the Article section on Balancing a Keg System and Kegging for Beginners 

Happy Building and Drinking



Thirsty


----------



## Wrenny

Great work guys


----------



## tomtoro

That is deadset the coolest thing i've ever seen. Bless your souls for coming up with that.


----------



## troydo

w00t


----------



## randyrob

Where's the money shot, thirsty?


----------



## geoffi

Enjoying a Helles from my version of this little number. Mine's even a bit lower-tech than this setup. No reg, just squirt CO2 from the SS when the pour gets a little weak. Works a treat, though, and beats the sheee-it out of bottling! (Details on the other party keg thread, if anyone's interested.)


----------



## KGB

Troydo said:


> w00t



X2! I've been hanging for this thread since I heard about your G&G day. Thanks Thirsty, I'm sure I could've worked out something similar but you've saved me a lot of wasted time with trial and error!

Wooo000000ooT!!!111!!111!!!


----------



## lagers44

Excellent work ThistyBoy I'm now rockin n rollin.

Thanks again


----------



## turto77

Great job Thirsty, certainly looks great. I have been thinking about setting one of these up for a while, this will make it a bit easier.

Thanks


----------



## Lukes

I am getting one on the go next week for ales so perfect timing on the post.


----------



## Plastic Man

Brilliant post. A lot of work went into that !! Much appreciated.

I was in bunnings last week and they had these on pallets at $8.90 each, (6l ones - couldn't fin dteh bigger ones) - so good time to buy !!


----------



## CirrusC2

That is sensational. Can't wait for the second article 

Nick.


----------



## Steve

This is what I love about this web site.....the idea/invention sharing is bloody marvellous. Nice work Thirsty.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Crap... for some reason I dont seem to be able to edit this post anymore, I was going to do a little tidying and then later tonight install the second articel... no love unfortunately... I'll see if I can sort it out with a moderator.

Bugger

Thirsty


----------



## Julez

Awesome stuff, thanks guys! Dashed out to Bunnings at lunch time to grab mine  . Project on!!!!!


----------



## bigholty

I saw 20L back-pack spray units at the hardware store the other day. Imagine cruising round with 20L of nectar strapped to your back, and a beer-gun in your hand! Only problem would be keeping it cold although maybe some insulation, and a little ice-compartment prior to the hose........deadly!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

bigh said:


> I saw 20L back-pack spray units at the hardware store the other day. Imagine cruising round with 20L of nectar strapped to your back, and a beer-gun in your hand! Only problem would be keeping it cold although maybe some insulation, and a little ice-compartment prior to the hose........deadly!




Home Brew OH&S issue! Bend the knees and the elbow - not the back... B)


----------



## joecast

Julez said:


> Awesome stuff, thanks guys! Dashed out to Bunnings at lunch time to grab mine  . Project on!!!!!



may grab one tomorrow. getting even more excited about this than actually getting into kegging in the first place.




bigh said:


> Imagine cruising round with 20L of nectar strapped to your back, and a beer-gun in your hand!



not to mention the back aches, ouch!! but they'd be worth it.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

BTW...

I noticed that Aldi has the correct type of sprayer in teh 8L version for I think $14 or thereabouts.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Here is the promised guide to Using the Party Kegs.. it covers all the options for dispensing, gas, filling and carbonating.

I will be asking the admins to insert this into the first post in the appropriate spot, but here it is at any rate.


(see first post)

Happy Kegging

Thirsty


----------



## browndog

Congrats on the excellent work you have done on these guides Thirsty, people are going to be asking " have you had any roundup in this thing" at parties everywhere!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Outstanding job, Thirsty and Spills!! Top Darts!  

Great info and good fun all round. Hope we see some photos from those who have made their own!
I'll try and snap a few of my party keg set-up tomorrow.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

There's probably just three things I can add of any value:

1. Don't be surprised if the schraeder valves start leaking. You've probably filled them up with old beer and yerk with all the shaking and stuff (no matter how hard you clean, they insist on retaining some for themselves) or they've come loose. You just need to remove the valve from the stem, give both a good clean and reassemble. Steal a metal valve cap from mum's car as a Tool and you're away.

2. Spend the forty five cents on some teflon tape next time you're at one of Westfarmers' big green retail outlets and give the tyre valve a bit of a wrap. It will make a better gas seal and stop the valve stem from rasping bits of rubber from the filler thingy. 

3. Carbonate in moderation. If you feel the need to pressure test the rig before, during or after assembly, fill it up with water to reduce the Flying Plastic Potential.


----------



## Klemmstein

Thirsty Boy said:


> Here is the promised guide to Using the Party Kegs.. it covers all the options for dispensing, gas, filling and carbonating.
> 
> I will be asking the admins to insert this into the first post in the appropriate spot, but here it is at any rate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17967
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Kegging
> 
> Thirsty



Hi Thirsty,

Thank you very much for your time and effort, it is extremely appreciated.

All the very best,

K


----------



## joecast

anyone have luck using the schrader valve with a rubber body? scored one today at no charge  
figure it will seal pretty easily, but not sure about disinfecting it. probably best for short term useso i'll just have to drink quicker  
thanks,
joe


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Tricky... It shouldn't be coming into contact with your beer and so might not be too much of an issue.

However, I have devised a test! Soak the thing for a couple of days in a glass of plain tap water. Let us know what the water tastes like...


----------



## joecast

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Tricky... It shouldn't be coming into contact with your beer and so might not be too much of an issue.
> 
> However, I have devised a test! Soak the thing for a couple of days in a glass of plain tap water. Let us know what the water tastes like...



i would guess rubbery, but if i dont get sick i consider it a success! thanks


----------



## johnno02

jimmysuperlative said:


> Outstanding job, Thirsty and Spills!! Top Darts!
> 
> Great info and good fun all round. Hope we see some photos from those who have made their own!
> I'll try and snap a few of my party keg set-up tomorrow.



Hi All,

I agree,

Absolutely great idea,

Many thanks for the PDF's,and Very helpful info.

Regards.
John


----------



## Lukes

Good stuff Thirsty.
Got motivated last week and put this together.
These things are great for ales.
I purged with CO2, hooked it up to my corny's and transfered under pressure bleeding the party keg to fill it.
The magic of a party keg is they can be chucked in a bucket with some ice and create it's own party anywhere.
Here is mine after months in the making, lifted out of the ice in the mayo bucket and being emptied.

Funny how friend's call it a weed killer rather than a pressure sprayer....


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Nice Lukes... very nice.

Party Keg porn - I like it.


----------



## tredog

I've only just stumbled on these 'Party style kegs' in the past few days and super interested. 

Problem is, I am a poor sod with no workshop, tools/accessories bar one battery operated hand drill that doesn't really count as a 'real tool'. No where to put them either, damn town houses!

Is there anyone out there that can put a kit together for a shedless fello?

Cheers, Tae.


----------



## Wrenny

Where are you tredog?


----------



## tredog

Woops, Forgot to fill out the profile. Only new to the forum.

Thanks for pointing that out Wrenny.

I'm located on the outskirts of Sydney.


Cheers, Tae.


----------



## johnno02

Lukes said:


> Good stuff Thirsty.
> Got motivated last week and put this together.
> These things are great for ales.
> I purged with CO2, hooked it up to my corny's and transfered under pressure bleeding the party keg to fill it.
> The magic of a party keg is they can be chucked in a bucket with some ice and create it's own party anywhere.
> Here is mine after months in the making, lifted out of the ice in the mayo bucket and being emptied.
> 
> Funny how friend's call it a weed killer rather than a pressure sprayer....
> 
> View attachment 18449



Thanks for the great pics,

I use my Party keg in a bucket,with a tap on the bottom,so I can drain the water off.

In fact,I leave the tap open all the time.
Regards.
John


----------



## Thorby

Hi Guys and Girls,

Further to the post on party kegs, dont disgard the aluminium sprayer end bit and handle. Put a length of hose on it and a beer out dissconnect. Hook up to keg out post, stainless lance in the bottom of the sprayer minus the spray end plastic fitting, and pull the trigger. Presto party keg filler with no o2 intorduction. Simple.


----------



## tredog

Thorby said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> Further to the post on party kegs, dont disgard the aluminium sprayer end bit and handle. Put a length of hose on it and a beer out dissconnect. Hook up to keg out post, stainless lance in the bottom of the sprayer minus the spray end plastic fitting, and pull the trigger. Presto party keg filler with no o2 intorduction. Simple.



Sounds interesting... but sadly to me still doesn't make sense... Am i showing my noobness yet?


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Was in my local Bunnings returning a braided hose that was too short and ducked up the Garden Equipment aisle. They had one of the Stainless Sprayer missing some bits for $55.

Worth getting?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I used one of the discarded stainless steel wands from my party kegs to make a thermowell for my Pilot Plant and the other got fitted to a picnic tap. This allows me to fill bottles from kegs with little frothing and the attendant degassing. I think Thorby's idea of using it to fill the party keg is the same, although you could also fill them via the beer-out line and achieve a similar outcome.

I'd like to see a stainless steel garden sprayer party keg, although I have no idea how you might make it work. At $55 each, you could probably buy a full-sized Cornelius keg for an equivalent total outlay, but then you couldn't really call it a Party Keg and would be banished from all subsequent Party Keg discussions...   

For me, it's the cheesy low cost of the plastic things that make them winners.


----------



## maltedhopalong

My mother always told me the only stupid questions are the ones you don't ask.

Well I'm about to prove her wrong: How do the Pressure Relief valve, tyre valve and beer-out bulkhead hold up with water pressure rather than air pressure. For example, how would it hold up if you left it lying on its side?


----------



## maltedhopalong

Another question:

In the guide it mentions those hand held co2 tyre inflators.

Anyone know what they're like to deal with? Ie. can you empty half the cylinder and tighten it up and leave it? or are the seals generally not good enough to leave for long periods of time?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pressure is pressure is pressure...

I've kept one on its side in the fridge at pressure for a few weeks and it is okay. My preference is to leave them standing up - I suspect the tyre valve thing might not like being under beer for ever. I think you're better off standing them up anyway as anything that is going to fall to the bottom of the container should fall to the *bottom* of the container...

I've kept a party keg of beer in my Storage Facility for a couple of months, added some pressure to carb it up and the beer went down a treat with all who drank it.


----------



## maltedhopalong

Going by the instructions on naturally carbonating, it sounds like naturally carbonating CREATES more yeast. Is that right? Do you get a bigger yeast deposit or is it just not mentioning that by force carbing, you can filter it?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

If you filter the beer into the party keg, you will filter out *most* of the yeast - not all of it. So, you can filter you beer into the keg (or bottle) and add some priming sugar and it will carbonate naturally. It will take a bit longer, but you will get less yeast deposited. Or you can ignore the filtering and put up with the yeast. Graham Sanders did/does this and reckons you lose a small portion of the first glass you pour, but it also means you lose the portability of the kegs unless you like drinking yeast or use a yeast that sets like concrete when it flocs out.

I've read about naturally carbonating in kegs like these, but have not tried it. Thirsty Boy wrote about it somewhere in one of the Party Keg threads in his usual level of detail. In my opinion, goforit if you want a challenge, but best effect comes from filtering and/or good conditioning and force carbonation...


----------



## johnno02

maltedhopalong said:


> Another question:
> 
> In the guide it mentions those hand held co2 tyre inflators.
> 
> Anyone know what they're like to deal with? Ie. can you empty half the cylinder and tighten it up and leave it? or are the seals generally not good enough to leave for long periods of time?



Hi,

I asked the same question,from a seller on Ebay.

He was honest,and said the left over gas,doesn't last long,as the seals are not that good.

Much better to modify a Soda Stream,INMHO

Cheers.
John


----------



## Plastic Man

maltedhopalong

I've been away for 3 weeks. Before I went away I used one of those hand held CO2 thingies to carbonate a PET bottle using a home made carbonator cap. 3 weeks later I used the same CO2 bulb to carbonate a 2L PET bottle. It held the pressure over 3 weeks OK. The brand or quality maybe something you need to look at. I've got an innovations one which are good quality I buy 10 bulbs from David Jones for $7, so they are only 70c each - so if even if they do leak a bit over a week or so its no drama. You'll find you'll probably use them in a few days anyway.

Also - I've only naturally conditioned in my mini keg and it works fine. I've also got a mate at work who does the same. he actually went the next step and added a teaspoon of sugar to the keg each time he lost pouring pressure and the next day he could pour another pint or three. Meant he never used his CO2 pump thingy. I cut about a cm off the bottom of the take up tube so you lose a bit at the bottom when the kegs empty - but being home brew its pretty cheap. Soda stream is a good option but the small CO2 bike pumps are pretty small and neat.


----------



## geoffi

I let the keg naturally carbonate for a couple of weeks then put it in the fridge to get down to serving temp. For something like a bitter the carbonation at this point is spot on. For something needing extra zing, I add extra CO2 from the SS every day for a few days.


----------



## rimrunner

if i rack into these things how well will it keep? are they good enough to condition in?
i take it these aren't food grade plastic?

chinese heavy metal isn't what i like in my beer but i really like the idea of racking into 2-3 of these babies and having a mini keg in the fridge with back ups for parties.


----------



## geoffi

rimrunner said:


> if i rack into these things how well will it keep? are they good enough to condition in?
> i take it these aren't food grade plastic?
> 
> chinese heavy metal isn't what i like in my beer but i really like the idea of racking into 2-3 of these babies and having a mini keg in the fridge with back ups for parties.




My info is these are food-grade. I give 'em a soak in generic no-stink nappy cleaner for a day, a thorough rinse and you're good to go.

These are great for conditioning. I rack from primary with some priming sugar (3-5g per litre, depending on style) and let them sit for a couple of weeks. I don't know how long you could leave them for, but I suspect it would be quite a long time. Just keep them out of the light, I'd suggest.

BTW, I've found they improve greatly with a few days fridge time before serving, and the occasional blast of CO2 for a fizzier style.

Edit: Oh. I see I've already mentioned that in my earlier post. No harm in repeating it.


----------



## rimrunner

thanks geoffi. the minister for finance and war will now have to wined and dined but i forsee a lot of these bottles lying around soon.


----------



## justsomeguy

Just another quickie on this.

Has anyone managed to get one of the CO2 chargers from your local HBS to work with the party kegs ?

I see that currently schreader(sp?) valves are used but want to know what I could use so that I can use my CO2 charger from G&G

Thanks,

garyd


----------



## Carbonator

Geoffi said:


> My info is these are food-grade.



It called programming or evolution (Cyborgs), when enough babies are exposed to harmful chemicals and survive, eventually the survivors become resistant to dangerous chemicals and the ones that die are used as fertiliser to produce food for the future ones that survive, so the chemical dose is gradually introduced into the food chain.

Just my 2C worth! Don't take it too seriously!

Go the Bunnings beer dispenser!


----------



## white.grant

Carbonator said:


> It called programming or evolution (Cyborgs), when enough babies are exposed to harmful chemicals and survive, eventually the survivors become resistant to dangerous chemicals and the ones that die are used as fertiliser to produce food for the future ones that survive, so the chemical dose is gradually introduced into the food chain.
> 
> Just my 2C worth! Don't take it too seriously!
> 
> Go the Bunnings beer dispenser!



Have you been drinking? :icon_cheers: 

Reminds me of Soylent Green

cheers

Grant


----------



## Thirsty Boy

justsomeguy said:


> Just another quickie on this.
> 
> Has anyone managed to get one of the CO2 chargers from your local HBS to work with the party kegs ?
> 
> I see that currently schreader(sp?) valves are used but want to know what I could use so that I can use my CO2 charger from G&G
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> garyd




If you are determined to use that particular charger, it would just take some fudging of connections.

Charger screws directly into MFL fitting of standard ball lock qd - an mfll nut and tail costs about $5 so thats for the charger end.

A cheap arsed schrader (car tyre) filler costs less than $5 from kmart/autobarn/supercheap etc etc - that goes on the party keg end.

2cm of beva line cost basically nothing and you jam the previously mentioned fittings into either end of it.

Now you charger will connect to your party keg. cost < $10

or .... a C02 charger from a bikeshop/e-bay that connects directly to the schrader can be got for about $25

or .... I'm guessing that the MFL fitting can be unscrewed from the G&G charger and replaced when needed with a schrader fitting purchased from a refrigeration supply store

or .... there is no reason that you need to use a schrader on the keg at all --- thats just the solution we came up with. There is probably a JG fitting or something else that can be fitted directly into the same location, use your imagination.

or .... if you aren't concerned to much about the structural integrity of the keg itself, drill a hole in it and fit a taylor plug or keg post.. then your ball lock qd will work directly. I wouldn't do this personally, but I know that other people have done exactly this. Mind you a single taylor plus will cost as much as a new charger from a bike shop... but then the keg will work with all you current corny keg fittings.

That doco isn't the "only" way to build a party keg out of a sprayer, its just Spills and my way of doing it - dont like that particular design.... change it.

TB


----------



## Carbonator

Grantw said:


> Have you been drinking? :icon_cheers:
> 
> Reminds me of Soylent Green



Yes and YES, only 14 years to go according to that book!
:icon_drunk:


----------



## katzke

I understand you all do things different being that you spend your entire life upside down and spinning backwards but I hope things are just the same in regard to this question.

Is there a recycle code on the bottom of the sprayer? We have them with a triangle thing and a number in the middle. It tells what type of plastic stuff is made out of.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

No recycle code on my one - its HDPE though - someone at some point checked with the manufacturer/importer - and it looks like HDPE. If its not, I quite frankly don't want to know.

Once again, this is a simple simple argument to solve... these things are cheap chinese plastic imports and are not intended in any way to be used as a food container - given!! we get it.

If this thought makes you nervous - then one of these plastic sprayers is not for you. Pay the $150 plus for a small stainless corny style keg and consider the extra money to be your safety premium. Drink your beer with confidence and be happy.

If people haven't even thought about the issue.... then bugger em, they are too stupid to care about anyway. Me, I am the less nervous type and am perfectly happy to use one of these puppies as an economical party keg - the instructions contained in the header post of this thread are for like minded people.


And be nice about Soylent Green, you might hurt its feelings. After all, Soylent Green is people too........


----------



## katzke

Thirsty Boy said:


> No recycle code on my one - its HDPE though - someone at some point checked with the manufacturer/importer - and it looks like HDPE. If its not, I quite frankly don't want to know.



Not really worried just wanted to know.

I started to look and the plastic can not be too bad as those sprayers are used for more then killing bugs and weeds.

And I do not trust the Chinese. They have way too many people and need to put them someplace. I actually prefer 1984, we are getting close.


----------



## reviled

katzke said:


> Not really worried just wanted to know.
> 
> I started to look and the plastic can not be too bad as those sprayers are used for more then killing bugs and weeds.
> 
> And I do not trust the Chinese. They have way too many people and need to put them someplace. I actually prefer 1984, we are getting close.



1984?? :huh:


----------



## white.grant

Thirsty Boy said:


> And be nice about Soylent Green, you might hurt its feelings. After all, Soylent Green is people too........



Yes it's easy to forget that  

Both of my sprayers (even the one full of roundup) are stamped PE HD on the bottom. The material properties website
tells me that they are foodsafe. 

As long as I don't drink the pink beer I'm going to be OK.

cheers

grant


----------



## bigfridge

tomtoro said:


> That is deadset the coolest thing i've ever seen. Bless your souls for coming up with that.



In the interest of historical accuracy, converting a garden sprayer to a keg was covered by Graham Sanders on the Craftbrewer site about 6 years ago.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

bigfridge said:


> In the interest of historical accuracy, converting a garden sprayer to a keg was covered by Graham Sanders on the Craftbrewer site about 6 years ago.



But of course it was - thats where I got the idea from for mine. Graham's site is the earliest mention I have found for this sort of thing, so as near as I can tell, the concept is his.

The refinement of the design to the form detailed in this thread is a little bit "general AHB" a little bit me and a lot of Spillsmostofit - and the writing of the guide documents at the start of this thread is a little bit Spillsmostofit and a lot of me.

And its not like the way we do it is even close to the only way it could be done - a look at the info on Grahams site shows you where it came from, and an AHB search on "Party Keg" will reveal probably a dozen variations on the theme

I just kind of assumed that people would be aware of that and took the compliments as credit for the work we _had_ done .. not for an idea I didn't actually come up with. (although I did mention the fact in the opening post.)

Glad bigfridge clarified it for people who mightn't have known

TB


----------



## katzke

2 things to clear up.

1984, a book by George Orwell. 

I emailed one of the sprayer companies over here, Root-Lowell. Could not nail the person down as to if they would drink out of one of the tanks but did get this. There is nothing harmful in the plastic. The entire question of is HDPE food grade is a bit murky at best. Guess sometimes a person just needs to not worry about stuff. I think I will run one down and try the conversion.


----------



## flattop

Look i don't want to weigh into the debate of if the device is good or not, but on the subject of food grade plastic i think that anything coming out of China is suspect atm.
Particularly childrens milk powder supposedly designed for human consumption.
If the Chinese would willingly taint milk powder to make a profit i wouldn't have any confidence in "food grade plastics".
China estimates 6 deaths and 294,000 injuries due to this error (and i wouldn't trust that data either), the EU has banned Milk, soya based foods and baking powder from importation

For those who didn't follow the story, the Chinese manufacturers of baby formula wanted to water down the powder to make more profit, so they added melamine to make up for the lost body.... the WHO has now made a ruling on safe levels due to this
http://news.theage.com.au/world/who-sets-f...81206-6smh.html


----------



## dogger

If you're worried about PE-HD, HDPE, MDPE or HPPE, then best to stop drinking coke from PET bottles, and mains/town water for that matter. For example - exactly the same Polyethylene is used in extruding pipe for both mains water and gas supply (the only difference is an external colour stripe); there's no cost (or other) advantages to be had in adding any heavy metal stablisers or other additives for that matter to "natural" PE (unlike PVC - which is used for plenty of water supply anyway).

PE is naturally an opaque white, so for these I'd suggest no concern even on pigments - just keep them out of the sun. PE is basically an inert compound, and apart from the the usual doomsayers about anything synthetic, perfectly safe. Even from China.


----------



## Carbonator

I know I'm responsible for alerting you good home-brewers to the danger of using garden sprayers for party beer dispensing, however, I know little about the actual plastic, it's components or manufacturing process and I understand the plastic may be food grade, but the processes, systems and safety may not be there to ensure a vessel manufactured for the sole intention of containing pesticides/herbicides would follow the strict "framework" for vessels intended for human food products.

I don't care what you do with the thing, as long as you are not a friend or relative of mine.

Apart from all that, GSB (Garden Sprayer Beer) is a great concept!


----------



## geoffi

Today I modified my four existing sprayer kegs using Thirsty Boy's chopping-board method. I'd had some problems with this setup, but I think this solves them all.

My setup is a bit different. The beer-out goes through the same outlet as the original sprayer hose, but I use a hose and bronco tap from Craftbrewer. The tyre valves are in the body of the sprayer. As that's the way I made them originally, I've left them there. I've used screws, nuts, washers to close the hole at the top, with some pieces of silicon baking tray to make the seal.

I've had them sitting at pressure now for about four hours, and they are holding up perfectly.

Fantastic post. I've got 14 litres of bitter and 21 litres of Aussie pale that will be finding their way into the kegs tomorrow.

Totally...totally...rocks.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Update out of the Blue.

I've modified one of my party kegs to make it Better(tm). A short length of BEVA tube over the Gas-In valve stem and a John Guest joiner allows me to quickly attach gas without a tyre thing. Another short length of BEVA tube and a John Guest ball valve allows me to store the keglet without the tap attached (and all the other benefits you can think of).


I've put John Guest end stopper things in each of the JG fittings to keep insects out and increase the overall cost...

Link to Photo


----------



## mtags

I was thinking, if you put a bag inside the spray bottle so that the opening of the bag connects to your dip tube/liquid out, but the gas-in would be outside of the bag. Then could you pump air into the sprayer (during serving only, using a bicycle pump) and not spoil your beer. The point being that you would save the cost of co2.

You obviously couldn't force-carb with this setup. And the bag would have to be suitable for beverages (the bags that hold the wort in beer kits or the juice in wine kits would likely work).

This might be a crazy idea, but I thought I would see what people think.


----------



## zabond

sealing the bag to diptube/cleaning the bag might cause some probs,you may be able to use a bag/hd party baloon as the air chamber ie: fit it over the existing sprayer pump assy inside the sprayer then use the existing pump to inflate it,then you would only have to clean the outside of the bladder


----------



## Thirsty Boy

mtags said:


> I was thinking, if you put a bag inside the spray bottle so that the opening of the bag connects to your dip tube/liquid out, but the gas-in would be outside of the bag. Then could you pump air into the sprayer (during serving only, using a bicycle pump) and not spoil your beer. The point being that you would save the cost of co2.
> 
> You obviously couldn't force-carb with this setup. And the bag would have to be suitable for beverages (the bags that hold the wort in beer kits or the juice in wine kits would likely work).
> 
> This might be a crazy idea, but I thought I would see what people think.



No idea how you would manage it physically - but conceptually its a perfectly sound idea. The Party Pig dispensing system does it this way I think, althoug with a chemical reaction inflating a plastic pouch. And it works right up to major commercial level - check out the Duotank which uses a bag of beer in a tank pressurized by air only.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Duotank#p/a/u/1/qE4S_0RdPg0

TB


----------



## raven19

Had one of these on the cards for a while now, and after seeing a fellow brewer's version at a recent case swap, I am confident of whipping one of these puppies up.

For a compact and easily portable system, I plan on using a mini keg charger as per this Linky, (for serving only - would carbonate beforehand using my normal reg and bottle).

_Question however_ - with the above mini keg charger, are there suitable JG fittings to allow me to simply remove the quick disconnect part and feed the charger gas via tubing direct into the 'sprayer keg' ?

{Hope this Q makes sense?

In my planned portable keg version I am not introducing a 'gas in post' as such, just a tube in (probably with a on/off valve placed inline)}


----------



## Thirsty Boy

one of the reasons we chose to use a schrader valve in the design of our version of the sprayer kegs ... the keg charger you link to is the same sort of thing as a bicycle fast inflator.. but with added expense for the QD & conversion. If you use a schrader as gas in, you get a true valve, ie dont need a separate shut off valve, and one of these inflators will clip right on. You will find unaltered bicycle inflators like the one pictured here, on evilbay for $25ish or from bike shops.







Remember - you are planning on using unregulated C02. DO NOT screw with the pressure relief valve on the sprayer, and in fact make sure it is in good working order.

Kaboom = Bad !!! mkay

TB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

A car tyre valve and the screw fitting on a gas QD are different sizes. So, if you're looking to use the CO2 Keg Charger such as raven19 linked to and a tyre valve, you will need an adapter. I saw one once in SuperCheapAuto. Or, you can use the tyre inflator thing such as TB linked to.

Bear in mind that the plastic kegs are not rated to the same sorts of pressure as stainless steel beer kegs and behave differently when they explode. Best strategy to use here is to not make them explode. Regulated gas supply and pressure relief valves are definitely the way to go.


----------



## raven19

Cheers guys, appreciate your thoughts on this.

I have some more research to do on this, and I shall certainly be taking the safety side of this very seriously.

Cheers!


----------



## mxd

Hi All,

I am in the midst if trying to build 2 sprayer party kegs and am struggling to get the tubeless try valve, I have found one with rubber down the bottom, I bought 2 the had a threaded shaft below (as in would be in the tyre) but the nut and stuff (that would be in the sprayer bottle) is too big.

Has anyone seen a spot to buy the valves that work with the sprayer packs ?

cheers
Matt


----------



## dpadden

mxd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the midst if trying to build 2 sprayer party kegs and am struggling to get the tubeless try valve, I have found one with rubber down the bottom, I bought 2 the had a threaded shaft below (as in would be in the tyre) but the nut and stuff (that would be in the sprayer bottle) is too big.
> 
> Has anyone seen a spot to buy the valves that work with the sprayer packs ?
> 
> cheers
> Matt



Where do you live mxd? I have a couple of spare....


----------



## mxd

I'm in Mulgrave, Melbourne, did you get them from an auto store or internet ?

I just cut the chopping board, mmm, it's luck I do project management and not on the tools, I bought a cheap cutter and well let's say you can see it's cheap 

thanks
Matt


----------



## dpadden

mxd said:


> I'm in Mulgrave, Melbourne, did you get them from an auto store or internet ?
> 
> I just cut the chopping board, mmm, it's luck I do project management and not on the tools, I bought a cheap cutter and well let's say you can see it's cheap
> 
> thanks
> Matt



Yeah from the tyre store, Jax I think it was. I just walked in, best to take a pic with you if you have one.


----------



## mxd

ok I bought some truck tyre valves they seem to work.

I have a massive leak through the "beer out" home made section. Could that be as a result of my terrible hole sawing ? Are peoples bulkhead holder "circle" very tight in the cap as mine is quite loose ?

cheers
Matt


----------



## Lukes

:lol:


bigfridge said:


> In the interest of historical accuracy, converting a garden sprayer to a keg was covered by Graham Sanders on the Craftbrewer site about 6 years ago.


Show'n your brew'n age there bloke.....

BTW:
They are good for low serving pressure on low carb's (gas not gravity) and food grade petro gel and PTFE gas tape ( *yes the thick yellow stuff* ) are your friends for sealing the old home made party keg.

T'is the season but photo is quite old....

cheers. :chug:


----------



## mxd

could some one send a picy of there "spacer" and "bulk head holder" in the green lid with the o-ring that originally came with the bottle.

the instructions say the o-ring should hold every thing in, but mine just falls out ?

cheers
Matt


----------



## mxd

heres the pics of mine, might stand out for what I have done wrong.

cheers
Matt


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I can't fault what mxd has shown pictorially (disc-wise). I tried putting a disc on the inside to stop the black rubber washer deforming, but that only works for me occasionally. I sometimes get a leak around the bulkhead fitting, but a rubber/silicon washer usually fixes that, as does a liberal application of keg lube sometimes.

I think it needs to be noted that these things are not industrially bomb-proof; you do need to show them a little bit of care when you're screwing them all together to get best value out of them, but that is part of the price-performance trade-off, I think.

Paul Sorenson also needs to get splattered with a little credit as he pushed the idea forwards a little after GLS and before Thirsty Boy and me. RTFB


----------



## mxd

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Paul Sorenson also needs to get splattered with a little credit as he pushed the idea forwards a little after GLS and before Thirsty Boy and me. RTFB



I actually worked with Paul, well sort of (3.5 yrs ago), we were in the same building but sister companies, when he left the sister company I joined the sister company, so kicking myself for not getting into homebrew/kegs years ago as he looked like he would try lots of things.


----------



## Carbonator

mxd said:


> heres the pics of mine, might stand out for what I have done wrong.



You can't press and hold the camera button half way down to examine the focus before deciding to either capture that image or let go, move the camera back and try again for focus on the actual subject? h34r:


----------



## mxd

Carbonator said:


> You can't press and hold the camera button half way down to examine the focus before deciding to either capture that image or let go, move the camera back and try again for focus on the actual subject? h34r:



yeah, thanks.


----------



## boybrewer

I am currently making one of these and I am quite excited about it and have a question or two ;

1. The ss tube from the wand , will it fit the John Guest bulkhead as a dip tube?
2. How long does the beer out line have to be ?


Thanks in advance .


Cheers
Beerbelly


----------



## mxd

beer belly said:


> I am currently making one of these and I am quite excited about it and have a question or two ;
> 
> 1. The ss tube from the wand , will it fit the John Guest bulkhead as a dip tube?
> 2. How long does the beer out line have to be ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Beerbelly



for the dip tube I used beer line.
For the beer out I have about 1 mtr of hose.


----------



## mxd

OK, I think I have discovered my problem (stupidity).

did you know if you want a 55 mm circle (the part the bulkhead adapter goes through) a 55 mm holesaw will create a 55 mm hole but the circle will only be 50 ish mm. 

So I will try again, now I just need to find a bigger hole saw.

cheers
Matt


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

beer belly said:


> I am currently making one of these and I am quite excited about it and have a question or two ;
> 
> 1. The ss tube from the wand , will it fit the John Guest bulkhead as a dip tube?
> 2. How long does the beer out line have to be ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Beerbelly



1. Yes, it will, nicely. But what a horrible waste of a perfectly good bottle filler, etc. I reckon a short lump of BEVA tube.
2. Think of it as a piece of string...  It's about carbonation and stuff which is generic to kegging and there is an article around here somewhere...


----------



## Carbonator

mxd said:


> did you know if you want a 55 mm circle (the part the bulkhead adapter goes through) a 55 mm holesaw will create a 55 mm hole but the circle will only be 50 ish mm.
> 
> So I will try again, now I just need to find a bigger hole saw.



It's a bit hard to re-drill large holes without there being a centre alignment. They will be come oval and the saw teeth with snag on the edges, with risk of injuring yourself and the subject. Do a test hole before committing in scrap timber first


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

mxd said:


> OK, I think I have discovered my problem (stupidity).
> 
> did you know if you want a 55 mm circle (the part the bulkhead adapter goes through) a 55 mm holesaw will create a 55 mm hole but the circle will only be 50 ish mm.
> 
> So I will try again, now I just need to find a bigger hole saw.
> 
> cheers
> Matt



It was because of this that I ended buying a cheap adjustable hole-saw just to cut out that disc. Of course, if you went into a shop and asked for a disc saw rather than a hole saw, you might get a blank look or a response like Carbonator gave...


----------



## Carbonator

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> you might get a blank look or a response like Carbonator gave...



I get it now, still hung over a bit.

To make a disk, I would get a thin blade for the small angle grinder and do a rough cut-out, then work it down to the right size with the bench grinder.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

The idea behind using a cordless drill and hole saw, etc is that we are using low-speed, comparatively common and easy to use tools, keeping it safe-ish for the average 'Not Excessively Handy' level of skill, which I think represents the majority of people who have been building these things. Certainly the people who turned up at the original workshop and have more recently been asking for assistance seem to fall into this category.

Angle grinders and bench grinders, turning at 10,000RPM or more can be very dangerous in the hands of someone who doesn't possess the proper skills - particularly when you are working on very small pieces of material like a 50mm disc. I do not believe that the sort of people who own and are comfortable using such tools would be seeking assistance to construct one of these kegs.

The specified tool set has been more than sufficient for the two dozen or more keg sets I've built. You just need to take it slowly and carefully and apply the proper amount of stupidity.


----------



## dent

Back when I had this same stupid idea I got from Rema Tip Top some schrader valves for tubeless tyre rims for something like $1.50 each and used those in the round plates as built above as the 'gas in' side. Simple to install, just drill a 12mm or so hole and shove the valve in - the pressure keeps the seal tight just as it does on your car. 

Then I just went to the local pushbike store and bought some hand pump threaded tube extensions for cheap, cut the pump ends off and fitted them to barbs - and it was good to go.


----------



## boybrewer

Well I have cut all the pieces out . What I did find was the same thing as mxd the hole saw not big enough @ 54 mm .So I went down to my mates workshop and cut out a 64 mm disk and then filed it down to fit . Now there is even pressure sitting on the O-ring . :lol:


----------



## mr_cat

G'day - I'm from over west and just wanted to say cheers for taking the time to write those guides! 

Really appreciated


----------



## boybrewer

Well I built the parts for the party keg . I even made the piece for the bulkhead with a diameter if 64mm and then filed it down to fit inside the lid . It did seal once and then I couldn't get it to seal after that for the lid would start to cross thread so I thinned it down and still couldn't get it to seal . I showed a friend of mine and he filed the boss off the lid and used the plastic off an orange juice bottle to fit the bulkhead and now the lid screws on tightly and when he brought it around it was holding at 20psi which was the pressure that he put in it . I just poured some hot water on it with steriliser and it just curled up and now its f%#@*ed . :angry: So back to the drawing board .

Beerbelly


----------



## mxd

yeah. I went for sikaflex or some name like that, 1 holds pressure well the other I didn't seal so I took the sikaflex out and gong to do it again.

cheers
Matt


----------



## boybrewer

Well after taking out the rim on the inside of the lid I cut up another bulkhead fitting for the John Guest I then thinned it down to just a few millimeters thick and now it is holding except for one small leak which is around the JG bulkhead where the 2 nuts screw together . I figure now this will be easy to fix .


Beerbelly
Mike


----------



## raven19

After some inspiration seeing Mike's party kegs at 3G's case swap, I have finally got my version mk I happening.





Just add a few metres of beer line and party tap on one post, gas into the other post.

I went with a 4L spray unit. Material type was noted on the unit as HDPE type 2 - the same as my fermentors, so all should be fine and dandy in that regard.

Inventory required (very rough prices... cant recall exact costs without checking the receipt pile!):

$20 Spray unit (HDPE 2)
$5 Chopping board
$10 Silicon baking tray
$8 JG Bulkhead fitting
$10 JG Valve or similar
$5 Beer line
$5 Party tap








I have not mucked around with the built in relief valve, and a small gas bottle is required to provide serving pressure.

I have tested this for leaks to 80kPa (my maximum serving pressure), inside my esky with the lid on, and out of impact range! (insert kaboom!!!! :lol: ) - and all was ok, no leaks.

My typical serving pressure would be in the 50kPa range.


----------



## oldmacdonald

Forgive me if I've missed something obvious, but why do you discard the original dip tube? Wouldn't it be easier to connect a beer tap to the sprayer line and put your tyre valve where the JG bulkhead fitting is? Seems to me like you're making more work for yourself than is really necessary?


----------



## litre_o_cola

oldmacdonald said:


> Forgive me if I've missed something obvious, but why do you discard the original dip tube? Wouldn't it be easier to connect a beer tap to the sprayer line and put your tyre valve where the JG bulkhead fitting is? Seems to me like you're making more work for yourself than is really necessary?



That is exactly how I have made mine, but I figured it was for the larger diameter beer line and less restriction/foam up as the beer will create an eddy while going through. In saying that I have not had any probs with mine except my beer seems to evaporate at an alarming rate.


----------



## MarkBastard

What's the point of a 4 litre keg? To take with you when you're driving? Pussies.


----------



## litre_o_cola

Mark^Bastard said:


> What's the point of a 4 litre keg? To take with you when you're driving? Pussies.



Ever tried to run with a full 19L keg?


----------



## raven19

Mark^Bastard said:


> What's the point of a 4 litre keg? To take with you when you're driving? Pussies.



:lol: 

If I go to a mates place I can bring 1 or 2 of these 4L jobbies, for a good session. Bugger lugging around a 19L keg if its not all going to get consumed! B)


----------



## raven19

oldmacdonald said:


> Forgive me if I've missed something obvious, but why do you discard the original dip tube? Wouldn't it be easier to connect a beer tap to the sprayer line and put your tyre valve where the JG bulkhead fitting is? Seems to me like you're making more work for yourself than is really necessary?



With this unit there was bugger all room for a tyre valve - but in saying that, I am using the pressure relief valve that is part of the unit.

I could have beer out or gas in on either post with this setup.

Of course all subject to tweaking after a few sessions using it too.

Cheers.


----------



## paulwolf350

Raven, how does the john guest fitting for gas in attatch? mine uses a tyre valve, I would rather have a JG setup for my sodastream reg.

Paul


----------



## mxd

I think I have found the problem with all of my leaks, I thought the "gas" was coming around the "chopping board washer" but it appears to be coming out around the bulkhead thread, I think I over tightened the Bulkhead fitting or I need a washer as I have run out of thread to keep tightening.


----------



## raven19

paulwolf350 said:


> Raven, how does the john guest fitting for gas in attatch? mine uses a tyre valve, I would rather have a JG setup for my sodastream reg.



Simply plugs in, the JG fittings allow easy removal of beer line. The bulkhead fitting allows a beer/gas line to connect at both ends - if that makes sense.

Example of the fitting

I am hoping to have a smaller CO2 bottle and reg to go with this setup, as such valves are not really required. (Except the safety relief valve on the unit already).


----------



## raven19

mxd said:


> I think I have found the problem with all of my leaks, I thought the "gas" was coming around the "chopping board washer" but it appears to be coming out around the bulkhead thread, I think I over tightened the Bulkhead fitting or I need a washer as I have run out of thread to keep tightening.



Make up a washer from a silicon baking tray. Worked fine for me - I agree though that there is not as much thread to screw the lid on though. But mine holds pressure no worries. And I only tightened it by hand.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

paulwolf350 said:


> Raven, how does the john guest fitting for gas in attatch? mine uses a tyre valve, I would rather have a JG setup for my sodastream reg.
> 
> Paul



JG fittings are lovely, but remember you dont get a "valve" you just get a port - so if you take out the gas hose you lose your gas. Could be fine depending on what you are trying to do with your keg.

You could use a JG tap like raven (on both sides) you can fit an actual corny keg post, you could use a JG non-return valve for gas in. The tyre valves are simply the "cheapest" option Spills and I found that allowed you to push in gas but not let it out again... after all, who wants to spend close to a hundred bucks on a plastic party keg?


----------



## dmac80

Hey Guys

Just thought i'd post some pictures of my version of the sprayer party keg.

I originally had issues getting the lock nut on the top of the sprayer to tighten up straight and hence seal with the cutting board washer, so i decided to go back to the original pump body and pull the plunger and valve out, drill out the valve hole in the bottom of the pump body to suit the JG bulkhead fitting and tap the hole to suit (1/2 inch BSP from memory). Put an O ring on bulkhead fitting before screwing it into the bottom of the pump body. Added a length of beer line to bottom to reach bottom of vessel.




Used the sprayer out hole for the gas in connection. Cut original thread off with a utility knife. Machined down collar on bike valve to fit up through the sprayer out hole fom the inside, sealed with an o ring on inside and outside.







Also made my own soda stream connector with a 1/2 inch BSP brass t piece, seals with an o ring on the lower shoulder of the bottle valve.

Dmac


----------



## Siborg

dmac said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just thought i'd post some pictures of my version of the sprayer party keg.
> 
> I originally had issues getting the lock nut on the top of the sprayer to tighten up straight and hence seal with the cutting board washer, so i decided to go back to the original pump body and pull the plunger and valve out, drill out the valve hole in the bottom of the pump body to suit the JG bulkhead fitting and tap the hole to suit (1/2 inch BSP from memory). Put an O ring on bulkhead fitting before screwing it into the bottom of the pump body. Added a length of beer line to bottom to reach bottom of vessel.
> 
> View attachment 36733
> 
> 
> Used the sprayer out hole for the gas in connection. Cut original thread off with a utility knife. Machined down collar on bike valve to fit up through the sprayer out hole fom the inside, sealed with an o ring on inside and outside.
> 
> View attachment 36734
> 
> 
> View attachment 36735
> 
> 
> Also made my own soda stream connector with a 1/2 inch BSP brass t piece, seals with an o ring on the lower shoulder of the bottle valve.
> 
> Dmac


Damn you! Now I have to make one of those. More projects to add to the list!


----------



## rendo

**** ME...this site is great. 

Who would have thought to make that outta a garden sprayer...

I could disguise it from the mrs.....just say its for the garden and she will let me be 

"Geee Hubby, you seem to be spraying the weeds alot these days and they dont seem to be dissapearing....."



Siborg said:


> Damn you! Now I have to make one of those. More projects to add to the list!


----------



## Siborg

rendo said:


> **** ME...this site is great.
> 
> Who would have thought to make that outta a garden sprayer...
> 
> I could disguise it from the mrs.....just say its for the garden and she will let me be
> 
> "Geee Hubby, you seem to be spraying the weeds alot these days and they dont seem to be dissapearing....."


..."and you seem more drunk than usual"


----------



## notung

Does anybody use these sprayers for low level carbonating and serving? I am thinking of the British pressure barrels with CO2 bulbs. Could a sprayer approximate a setup like that, eliminating the need for sodastream bottles and regulators?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

go to the first post of the thread where you will find the guides for building and using these things - they include a number of options for how to carbonate and push beer from these type of kegs, including the sort of things you are talking about.


----------



## notung

Thanks.


----------



## motorazr

I built one of these and used the suggestion of the silicon baking tray for a sealing washer, worked a treat. Took a trip to the local bicycle shop and purchased a CO2 tyre pump which takes 16g threaded CO2 bottles, usually give the sprayer a quick squirt of gas and it pours no worries at all.

Best invention out for transporting beer from your keg. Thoroughly recommend!


----------



## cam2584

GDay 
got apressure sprayer Just wnadering if anyone else had a stong smell in theres will this jsut clean out with napisan 
cheers
cameron


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

cam2584 said:


> GDay
> got apressure sprayer Just wnadering if anyone else had a stong smell in theres will this jsut clean out with napisan
> cheers
> cameron



Seriously, only you will be able to tell for sure. Make up a hot, strong napisan solution and leave it for a day or so, then give it a good rinse. I predict success, but...


----------



## mxd

for the small, start working on the project and just leave it sitting outside in the "sun" with same water on it and it should came up nicely.


----------



## cam2584

thanks for the reply got it soaking now 

those soda stram adptors where would be the best place to get on them cheap


----------



## mxd

there about $23 from keg king or ebay I think.


----------



## cam2584

too easy bloke thanks for that im jsut trying to to decide weather to go soda stream or gas botte


----------



## oldmacdonald

The beauty of the spraker keg is that it's so simple and compact. I reckon carting a soda stream cylinder around with it defeats the purpose a little. I'd go with a soda bulb charger. You can get soda bulb regs but they're frickin expensive.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

oldmacdonald said:


> The beauty of the spraker keg is that it's so simple and compact. I reckon carting a soda stream cylinder around with it defeats the purpose a little. I'd go with a soda bulb charger. You can get soda bulb regs but they're frickin expensive.



If you go SodaStream, all you need to move to *cough* 'proper' kegging *cough* is a *cough* 'proper' keg *cough*. So, there is no wasted equipment. I don't consider the SodaStream stuff too much extra stuff to carry about if I've got 8-10kg beer, etc...


----------



## MarkBastard

What I don't get is why you need co2 at all?

It's small enough to drink in one sitting :chug: and you can just use the in built pump thing to pressurise it so the beer comes out your tap!

Oxygenation shouldn't be a problem in one sitting I don't think.


----------



## Bribie G

Mark^Bastard said:


> What I don't get is why you need co2 at all?
> 
> It's small enough to drink in one sitting :chug: and you can just use the in built pump thing to pressurise it so the beer comes out your tap!
> 
> Oxygenation shouldn't be a problem in one sitting I don't think.



I may have mentioned this before but can't be bothered wading through n posts, but back in the seventies I had a keg that was briefly popular round the LHBS circuit. It held three gallons (in those days), aluminium with a barrel shape and a built in plunger pump on the top, and a nice swan neck pipe rising up from the top. Looked like this if you can imagine a little hand pump on one side of the top and a swan neck tap rising out of the middle. 



Long gone, but the point is that I could keep it in my beer fridge or take it round to a mates and just use air pressure and never had problems with off flavours, even after a week. Should be ok for a party or even an whole weekend as long as you keep it cold and pressurised to keep the beer's dissolved CO2 in solution.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Mark^Bastard said:


> What I don't get is why you need co2 at all?



Because you want to.

Occasionally (admittedly only very, but still), I will make a small batch of something and keg it into one of these things to drink over a period of weeks or whatever. Sits on the compressor hump in the kegerator (or on its side in the kitchen fridge). So, treating it like a proper keg works for me.

I had a couple of party kegs before I got my 'real' kegs, so I was able to learn stuff before committing a whole batch of my swill to a keg.


----------



## MarkBastard

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Because you want to.
> 
> Occasionally (admittedly only very, but still), I will make a small batch of something and keg it into one of these things to drink over a period of weeks or whatever. Sits on the compressor hump in the kegerator (or on its side in the kitchen fridge). So, treating it like a proper keg works for me.
> 
> I had a couple of party kegs before I got my 'real' kegs, so I was able to learn stuff before committing a whole batch of my swill to a keg.



Fair enough mate, but I reckon there'd be a hell of a lot of people going to the effort of co2 when they don't need to for 'party keg' reasons.

Small keg reasons I agree 100% they'd be very handy and I may do that at some point.


----------



## shmick

cam2584 said:


> GDay
> got apressure sprayer Just wnadering if anyone else had a stong smell in theres will this jsut clean out with napisan
> cheers
> cameron



Mine seemed fine UNTIL I cleaned it (Bleach or PBW I can't remember) where the black sealing washer around the top developed an incredibly bad butyl rubber smell.
It was so bad you could smell it on your hands hours afterwards and took 2 days soaking to get it out of the tank.
I cut a silicone washer out of bakeware which was a PITA but worked better than the original.

FWIW I got a small brass adaptor turned that threads directly into the chopping board top plate then fitted a standard ball lock gas post onto to it.
I already had a keg charger so this option looked better than mucking around with car valves etc.
Now after purging with CO2 I just fill it directly through the disconnect post with a keg transfer hose (liquid out to gas in hose) and it stays a closed system & fully carbed.
A 'picnic tap' went straight into the end of the sprayer's original black hose without problems but sometimes can be a bit short.


----------



## zebba

This is all covered in the "using your party keg" pdf on page 1


Mark^Bastard said:


> Fair enough mate, but I reckon there'd be a hell of a lot of people going to the effort of co2 when they don't need to for 'party keg' reasons.
> 
> Small keg reasons I agree 100% they'd be very handy and I may do that at some point.


----------



## cam2584

well this little project s at a stand still as local home brew store wanted to question what I was doing and try to sell me one of his kegs long convo running round in circles till I said to home look at the parts tell me if a price if ot I will get em elsewhere


----------



## Phoney

OK Ive built my sprayer keg, using a 6L Hills Garden Sprayer... so far so good except for one part!




Where can I find a tyre valve filler attachment that fit's OD line from? (circled in red) Ive looked at SupercheapAuto, Kmart, ebay and a bike shop, no luck! They all only sell pumps etc with a hose already fastened to the filler.

Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Sorry, cant help there then, I just got mine from super cheap auto... Think it only cost 4 or 5 bucks. Pretty sure I've seen them in kmart too.... But haven't looked for a while so they might not be there anymore.

Anyone?


----------



## zabond

as it looks like you've got an adaptor already just get a short length of nylon air hose that will fit the adaptor then get a JG type straight adaptor that will suit both hoses,if you go to an industrial air tool supplier eg: blackwoods/total tools or even a truck spares supplier you will get what you need


----------



## raven19

phoneyhuh said:


> OK Ive built my sprayer keg, using a 6L Hills Garden Sprayer... so far so good except for one part!
> Cheers



How about a simple in line ball valve and tube without the disconnect fitting similar to my 'basterdised' version a few posts back?


----------



## under

Ive got a charger with the quick disconnect. Anyway I can fit a corney disconnect the the sprayer???


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I "think" you can just screw one down hard over the post of the sprayer, they are metal and basically will cut their own thread in the plastic - the kicker is that they cost a bit'o'money to buy, and you'd need to get one of the ones with the little clip thing that olds the poppet in place, or you might need to use a proper corny dip tube too??

not sure about them screwing on either, but I seem to recall seeing that someone had done it that way.


----------



## davo4772

"Aqua" 5 Litre currently on special at Bunnings (Preston, Vic) 

Bought it for $9.50 or thereabouts.


Dave.


----------



## davo4772

Thank you for the guide Spills and Thirsty.

I have a leak around the John Guest fitting (I think) Will get a washer today which will hopefully fix it. Anyone else need a washer there?


The nylon chopping board I found (from Ikea) is not perfectly smooth, it is made with a rough texture presumably to give the board some grip. They would not even be a half millimeter proud. 
It may be possible that it might not seal completely. Did anyone else use a similiar board?


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Jg fitting (the bulkhead one I assume?) should come with a washer.. If not it will certainly need one.

See how it goes with a washer.. But you might be asking for trouble with a non smooth bit of chopping board.

Glad you found it useful

Cheers

TB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

A (usually) red fibre tap body washer and the lightest touch of keg lube (for the washer) should do the trick or a small nylon O-ring (if the hole you're sealing in is neat enough). Both items can be found at all crap hardware stores.


----------



## prestonpaul

david72 said:


> Thank you for the guide Spills and Thirsty.
> 
> I have a leak around the John Guest fitting (I think) Will get a washer today which will hopefully fix it. Anyone else need a washer there?
> 
> 
> The nylon chopping board I found (from Ikea) is not perfectly smooth, it is made with a rough texture presumably to give the board some grip. They would not even be a half millimeter proud.
> It may be possible that it might not seal completely. Did anyone else use a similiar board?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave




I made a couple of party kegs recently as well. My JG bulkhead fittings didn't come with washers either so I cut one out of a silicone baking sheet big enough to seal the whole bulkhead assembly which has worked well.


Paul.


----------



## davo4772

Cheers ,

I bought some washers from the big green shed, still leaking so I went to another $2 shop and found a smooth chopping board which has sealed it nicely.

So looks like textured chopping boards are out.

Thanks for replies.


Dave


----------



## dethaspagan

Just wondering where you can get the john guest valve from, as shown in the picture. It doesn't appear as if any of the sponsors have them. Can you just pick them up from Bunning's or do I need to find a specialist shop?


----------



## davo4772

dethas said:


> Just wondering where you can get the john guest valve from, as shown in the picture. It doesn't appear as if any of the sponsors have them. Can you just pick them up from Bunning's or do I need to find a specialist shop?
> View attachment 42265



Not sure where you are but Grain and Grape have a heap of different types, not sure about that one.

The John guest style of connector are commonly used in plumbing instead of using copper fittings. My plumber used them in my house and they are available at plumbing supply places. "Sharkbite" is one brand.
Problem is the smallest fitting is about 20mm from memory hence probably way to big for what you want them for. They may come in smaller sizes, I doubt it.

Cheers

David


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

dethas said:


> Just wondering where you can get the john guest valve from, as shown in the picture. It doesn't appear as if any of the sponsors have them. Can you just pick them up from Bunning's or do I need to find a specialist shop?



Definitely Grain and Grape - all actual John Guest brand. Known to work.
Definitely Craftbrewer - some John Guest, some other brands. Known to work.

Or, try Purple Pig, who do not sponsor this website. You'll need to know exactly what you're doing...


----------



## dkaos

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Definitely Grain and Grape - all actual John Guest brand. Known to work.
> Definitely Craftbrewer - some John Guest, some other brands. Known to work.
> 
> Or, try Purple Pig, who do not sponsor this website. You'll need to know exactly what you're doing...



Just went to Bunnings at Thornleigh but they were out of stock! Apparently they go out of stock regularly. After recently missing out on an auction for a porta keg on eBay, I'm very excited to get working on a couple of these.


----------



## poppa joe

Clints Gadgets said:


> Just went to Bunnings at Thornleigh but they were out of stock! Apparently they go out of stock regularly. After recently missing out on an auction for a porta keg on eBay, I'm very excited to get working on a couple of these.




There is a place in Brookvale that has all J G fittings
You may be close by.Try your Yellow Pages.
I will find my PDF It is on another computer.
Cheers
PJ


----------



## poppa joe

poppa joe said:


> There is a place in Brookvale that has all J G fittings
> You may be close by.Try your Yellow Pages.
> I will find my PDF It is on another computer.
> Cheers
> PJ



Can't find the PDF...I have a printout of their products...
BUT no name..google " john guest fittings brookvale nsw "
They will send a PDF to you....When you find them..  
The owner is a member here as well ..
Cheers
PJ


----------



## aaronpetersen

So how long have people left beer in their sprayer kegs for? I'd like to make one (or more) to use in place of a "proper" keg system, so the beer could be in there for a few months potentially. Does anyone foresee any problems with that?


----------



## prestonpaul

AaronP said:


> So how long have people left beer in their sprayer kegs for? I'd like to make one (or more) to use in place of a "proper" keg system, so the beer could be in there for a few months potentially. Does anyone foresee any problems with that?


I have used them in a similar manner to what you are suggesting and have found the biggest problem to be getting a reliable connection for the gas through the tyre valve. Otherwise no real problems, didn't have any issues with taste but then I don't have the most educated palett either  
I have 2 here I am not using (just bought my first "real" keg today) and would be willing to sell.
PM me if you are interested.
Paul.


----------



## aaronpetersen

I have found a good solution for connecting the gas line to the schraeder valve.


Its off a Silca bicycle pump and is called a Schraeder head, part no. 30.1.
Cecil Walker cycles in Melbourne has them. I think it cost about $8 from memory.
It screws directly onto the car tyre valve and fits perfectly into 5mm ID gas line. I connected mine to my garden sprayer last night and pressurised to 100 kPa and then closed the valve on the gas bottle. This morning it was still sitting on 100kPa.


----------



## beerking

Only problem i see is none of these sprayer bottles use a food grade plastic , plastic would impart a taste to your beer if kept for to long.


----------



## woodwormm

beerking said:


> Only problem i see is none of these sprayer bottles use a food grade plastic , plastic would impart a taste to your beer if kept for to long.




5-8 litre PARTY keg.... should last about 3 hours (if i'm lucky)!


----------



## felten

My bunnings sprayer is HDPE, which is pretty good at being food grade AFAIK.


----------



## NewtownClown

beerking said:


> Only problem i see is none of these sprayer bottles use a food grade plastic , plastic would impart a taste to your beer if kept for to long.



And you know this how?

I have two made up, both HDPE, which is food grade. 
Just like your fermenter. 
Just like Jerry cans for DRINKING water.
Just like the cubes that FWK come in. (I have only made two FWK's but a mate makes them all the time. Don't recall any plastic flavour AND he bottles in plastic (OMG))
I use one for kegging small or experimental batches and serve from my kegorator. No plastic flavor. 
That can sit in the fridge for a couple of weeks. No plastic flavor. 
I have used it to lager small batches and to crash-chill, as well. No plastic flavor.

This thread is 4 years old, don't you think someone would have complained about the "plastic" flavours in that time?


----------



## jacknohe

raven19 said:


> After some inspiration seeing Mike's party kegs at 3G's case swap, I have finally got my version mk I happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN3633.JPG
> 
> Just add a few metres of beer line and party tap on one post, gas into the other post.
> 
> I went with a 4L spray unit. Material type was noted on the unit as HDPE type 2 - the same as my fermentors, so all should be fine and dandy in that regard.
> 
> Inventory required (very rough prices... cant recall exact costs without checking the receipt pile!):
> 
> $20 Spray unit (HDPE 2)
> $5 Chopping board
> $10 Silicon baking tray
> $8 JG Bulkhead fitting
> $10 JG Valve or similar
> $5 Beer line
> $5 Party tap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN3631.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN3632.JPG
> 
> 
> I have not mucked around with the built in relief valve, and a small gas bottle is required to provide serving pressure.
> 
> I have tested this for leaks to 80kPa (my maximum serving pressure), inside my esky with the lid on, and out of impact range! (insert kaboom!!!! :lol: ) - and all was ok, no leaks.
> 
> My typical serving pressure would be in the 50kPa range.


Raven

I'm about to embark on this. How did you connect the JG elbow on to the spray gun out post? Did you use a piece of hose?


----------



## raven19

I used beer line on both in and out connections - but I have not used this for years, as I now use my 9L kegs. Still have the unit in the shed though.


----------



## jacknohe

raven19 said:


> I used beer line on both in and out connections - but I have not used this for years, as I now use my 9L kegs. Still have the unit in the shed though.


Ok thanks.


----------



## BeardedWonder

This is a fantastic guide!

I'm about to venture out to get a couple of sprayers today and plan on getting the other bits tomorrow.

I'm wanting to use them as a small, cheap alternative to 9L cornies (at least until I can save up my pocket money!). I don't have the space for a Keggerator just yet, so I'm planning on taking up space in the kitchen fridge.

Has anyone had any success (or alternately failure) with attaching ball-lock posts on the gas-in/liquid-out ports?? I'd like to use QD fittings, just to make the profile of the as compact as possible and to disconnect the gas once the keg is carbed up (having the sprayer, regulator and SodaStream bottle all in the kitchen fridge maaaaay just put The Minister for War and Finance off-side).

Any input would be great.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## seamad

BeardedWonder said:


> This is a fantastic guide!
> 
> I'm about to venture out to get a couple of sprayers today and plan on getting the other bits tomorrow.
> 
> I'm wanting to use them as a small, cheap alternative to 9L cornies (at least until I can save up my pocket money!). I don't have the space for a Keggerator just yet, so I'm planning on taking up space in the kitchen fridge.
> 
> Has anyone had any success (or alternately failure) with attaching ball-lock posts on the gas-in/liquid-out ports?? I'd like to use QD fittings, just to make the profile of the as compact as possible and to disconnect the gas once the keg is carbed up (having the sprayer, regulator and SodaStream bottle all in the kitchen fridge maaaaay just put The Minister for War and Finance off-side).
> 
> Any input would be great.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BW


I've made 2, both with normal corny keg disconnects. Easy to cut a thread into the top chopping board part ( if you have a tap/die set ) for the gas post, the tricky one is the liquid one. The sprayers I got had male threads for the spray attachment, if you are careful you can cut a female thread in that for the disconnect, just make sure you don't perforate the sprayer cause if you do it's rooted.. I filled mine with epoxy as well ( to add some bulk ), but nothing will bond to the sprayer plastic.
The biggest problem I had with mine was getting the main thread on the pump part to seal. Kept adding more and more thread tape and eventually got them sealed. If you have a pool it's handy to check for leaks.


----------



## BeardedWonder

Yeah, that was the post that had me concerned.
I was hoping there was a simple nut-and-o-ring solution, but if wishes were horses we'd all be eating steak.

I'll have a crack at it and see how I go. Good thing the sprayers only cost $10!

Thanks for the heads up Seamad!


----------



## Moad

How long would the beer take to lose carbonation?

I'm planning to build one with co2 bulbs and a bike pump dispenser into a tyre valve. Having no regulator the pump will need to be turned off. 

How long will it last like this in the fridge?

If only days what is the point of the co2? Why not just use gravity?


----------



## Moad

Further to the above, if you don't need CO2 - ie you will be consuming the keg in a day, then 6x10mm hose fits PERFECTLY into the liquid out on these sprayers. I simply took the handle out, slid the washer and screw lid onto some 6x10mm hose and stuffed it in (it is extremely snug) far enough so that the hose touched the bottom of the sprayer. I then put a pluto on the other end of the hose.

Put some sodium perc and hot water to clean, gave it a pump with the handle and put it under water...no leaks.

So this will be my day keg, I am building a couple of others with a CO2 valve hoping that it will last a few weeks (for mates who dont drink much) without losing carbonation. If anyone has any experience with the co2 valves please let me know...

edit: video


----------



## Not For Horses

The handles leak though. You gotta replace the main lid/pump setup with a permanent seal even for your day keg.
I had the same thought originally and let a few kegs naturally carb with the pump setup as is only to come back a few weeks later to quite a lot beer in the spare bathroom.


----------



## Moad

thanks mate I thought there would have to be a reason, it was a bit too easy!


----------



## Moad

I left it with pressure overnight upside down and it held fine. I'm going to give it a run

Given that it seals so well I was thinking I'd try and put the valve in the bulkhead somehow (on another sprayer) and keep the beer out in the old liquid out "post". Has anyone done it this way?


----------



## Moad

Well you were right, it leaked... I've got myself the JG fittings and a chopping board but cannot for the life of me get it to seal. 

I have added thread tape on the fitting and a silicon washer on both sides but it still has a slow leak. I'm going to try a silicon washer to cover the whole nylon disc the JG fitting goes through and replace the original o-ring from the sprayer.

fingers crossed


----------



## Wigarus

Just thought I'd post here and say thanks to the original brainchilds of these kegs, they go down a real treat.

I mentioned in a couple threads already that I added corny posts to them but I have a lathe so its most likely beyond the average diyer.

I chucked mine in an esky with a tap I got when I bought my kegs second hand that I didn't use on the kegerator. 

Also now that I have the liquid out posts on them I can just put the handle back into it and use it as a pressure line cleaner.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

LOL @ your brewery logo.

Good job!


----------



## MastersBrewery

Yeah I note he aint got young kids, or young daughters anyway


----------



## NewtownClown

Moad said:


> Well you were right, it leaked... I've got myself the JG fittings and a chopping board but cannot for the life of me get it to seal.
> 
> I have added thread tape on the fitting and a silicon washer on both sides but it still has a slow leak. I'm going to try a silicon washer to cover the whole nylon disc the JG fitting goes through and replace the original o-ring from the sprayer.
> 
> fingers crossed



Try a large silicone bung that will wedge in the neck of the sprayer bottle and secured with the green collar. Bore a hole in the bung for the JG fitting. 
I have made three of these and gave up on the chopping board seals after the first build and can knock one out using a bung in minutes...


----------



## Moad

got a link mate?


----------



## NewtownClown

Moad said:


> got a link mate?


Me? A link to what?


----------



## Moad

NewtownClown said:


> Me? A link to what?


a picture of the bung or something, sorry was a little vague.

I'm just not quite sure what you mean... what size is it etc?


----------



## [email protected]

I have been happily using party kegs for a year or so. Here is a link to an ealier post on my adaption.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75746-can-you-ferment-in-a-plastic-milk-bottle/page-2#entry1088302


----------



## Moad

Novaris what size disc? How do u seal the valve?


----------



## NewtownClown

Moad said:


> a picture of the bung or something, sorry was a little vague.
> 
> I'm just not quite sure what you mean... what size is it etc?


Think they are 54mm (perhaps smaller) bungs for my 7L (9 litres squeezes in) and a smaller ones 35-40mm (?) for my 5 litre sprayers. Basically any bung (rubber/silicone stopper) that will seal the vessels opening
Will post a pic in the a.m.


----------



## Moad

I got a $5 silicon muffin tray from KMART, the bottom of the muffin holes is pretty much a perfect fit. 

Cut a hole out for the JG fitting and screwed together and it seals!


----------



## [email protected]

Moad said:


> Novaris what size disc? How do u seal the valve?


the disc is about 53-54mm I cut them out of 1mm aluminium sheet with tin snips.

The valve I use are these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110998488965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

the disconnects
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=84694&catid=0&clickid=popcorn

Earlier versions I used a tire valve on the post, now I place it in the lid its easier, I use the same valve for keeping bottles gassed. In the photos you can see the black rubber valve I used to use they have to be trimmed with a scalple to fit the grey post cap.
Also you can see I have cutting board spacers I use them because I have them but I really doubt that they are needed with the aluminium disc I havent tested it yet (I guess I'll have to now)


As I mentioned in the other post I do everything in these, I ferment in one transfer to one to lager, transfer to another to gas and serve. I often have four or five running at a time, I also use the bottle filler to fill some bottles for storage or gifts.

Only problem I have is I need to apply keg lube on the outlet post to stop leaks but I have had these hold pressure for over a month no problem.


----------



## b-rad

hi,i am working on it ,i thought i had it done then i notice that the co2 charger doesnt have a depresser in it to allow the charge to go in.


----------



## TheWiggman

Rttshhfhg


----------



## macca05

Such a great idea. Thanks 

Have made some modifications to the original but it seems to be working now. I definitely want to change the bulkhead to be at the top instead of at the bottom but I don't have all the holesaws yet.

And I could not get the valve to seal properly having it screw onto the original post so i just drilled it out and got it to seal perfectly.







Cheers
Macca


----------



## Jazzman

Killer thread! 
Right in my povo priceframe.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## JamesMo

Dear Thirsty,

Thanks for your very comprehensive instruction. Top Job Bob!

Is there a particular reason why you did not use the existing Spray-out line, as your beer-out line and use the plug in the large cap as your CO2 inlet?

It appears to me that the liquid-out business is already nicely covered.

Also, when fitting a plastic Bronco tap to the line, do I need some sort of (metal) clamp to secure it?

Many thanks,
JM


----------



## TheWiggman

If only Thirsty Boy was still hanging around to respond


----------



## Jamesco

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread, there's a lot of great information. I just wanted to ask if anyone had any objections to using these mini kegs as permanent keg setups in a fridge? I only brew small 5l batches as I like experimenting and having a lot of styles but I have been bottling so far and would love to start kegging. I thought about hooking a few of these up to keg set up so I can rotate my small batches in my fridge. I live in a small apartment so thought this could be a great way to get into kegging small batches in a small space.

Also has any perfected getting a good seal on these with easily available parts? I'm looking at knocking out 8 of this for mini fermenter's and and kegs and thought I would ask for any advice to make things easier. 

Cheers,
James


----------



## mailrewop

Hi,

Just to bring an old thread back from the dead. Was planning on making one of these and found these
https://www.kegland.com.au/ball-lock-post-with-1-4-inch-bulkhead-assembly-liquid.html

They also sell a gas one. Is there any reason why I couldn't use one of these as a gas in on the side instead of the tyre valve and one for liquid out in the lid?

Thanks


----------



## Mat

mailrewop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to bring an old thread back from the dead. Was planning on making one of these and found these
> https://www.kegland.com.au/ball-lock-post-with-1-4-inch-bulkhead-assembly-liquid.html
> 
> They also sell a gas one. Is there any reason why I couldn't use one of these as a gas in on the side instead of the tyre valve and one for liquid out in the lid?
> 
> Thanks



You'd definitely be able to use a liquid bulkhead in the centre lid. Not sure how you would go with using one on the side post, might not have enough length on the bulkhead thread to get the nut on on the inside.
However, you could trim down the plastic thread, as long as you have a nice flat surface for the washer to seal against you should be ok.

Other option is to plug that side post and run both liquid and gas from the centre lid. Use a 1/4" tee, Liquid bulkhead in the top for the diptube to pass through, gas bulkhead on the side entry. You'd need a male thread on the bottom of the tee or use a nipple/straight thread to form another bulkhead to secure it to the lid.

Just throwing ideas out there.

Cheers


----------



## Grok

mailrewop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to bring an old thread back from the dead. Was planning on making one of these and found these
> https://www.kegland.com.au/ball-lock-post-with-1-4-inch-bulkhead-assembly-liquid.html
> 
> They also sell a gas one. Is there any reason why I couldn't use one of these as a gas in on the side instead of the tyre valve and one for liquid out in the lid?
> 
> Thanks


I got a sprayer bottle keg up and running (sort of satisfactory) a while ago, sealing is a major problem, but I discontinued the idea because I couldn't get rid of the plastic smell out of the container even after many many cleans and different solutions and a few beers to try it. My conclusion was, at first a good idea, but didn't like the thought of plastic chemicals and smells leaching into my beer, so I use it as a pressure sprayer sanitizer applicator, and it is great for that job!


----------



## mailrewop

Mat said:


> You'd definitely be able to use a liquid bulkhead in the centre lid. Not sure how you would go with using one on the side post, might not have enough length on the bulkhead thread to get the nut on on the inside.
> However, you could trim down the plastic thread, as long as you have a nice flat surface for the washer to seal against you should be ok.
> 
> Other option is to plug that side post and run both liquid and gas from the centre lid. Use a 1/4" tee, Liquid bulkhead in the top for the diptube to pass through, gas bulkhead on the side entry. You'd need a male thread on the bottom of the tee or use a nipple/straight thread to form another bulkhead to secure it to the lid.
> 
> Just throwing ideas out there.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the thoughts. I've got parts on the way from Kegland so I'll give it a go this week



Grok said:


> I got a sprayer bottle keg up and running (sort of satisfactory) a while ago, sealing is a major problem, but I discontinued the idea because I couldn't get rid of the plastic smell out of the container even after many many cleans and different solutions and a few beers to try it. My conclusion was, at first a good idea, but didn't like the thought of plastic chemicals and smells leaching into my beer, so I use it as a pressure sprayer sanitizer applicator, and it is great for that job!



Hmmm interesting. Do you know what brand your sprayer was/is

Cheers


----------



## Grok

mailrewop said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I've got parts on the way from Kegland so I'll give it a go this week
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm interesting. Do you know what brand your sprayer was/is
> 
> Cheers


Yes, just a cheapy from Bunnings Aqua Systems!
It really is a good sanitizer applicator, I mix a 2 or 3 litre batch of Sodium Percarbonate on brew day and it gets used for everything, so quick and easy and pressure forces down hoses and pipes as well as spraying vessels.


----------



## mailrewop

Well those bulkheads seem to work. I had to use a spacer and a metal disk cut out from a sheet of stainless to seal the top and cut the side port down and on a slight angle to fit in the side but seals up and holds pressure.


----------



## mailrewop

mailrewop said:


> Well those bulkheads seem to work. I had to use a spacer and a metal disk cut out from a sheet of stainless to seal the top and cut the side port down and on a slight angle to fit in the side but seals up and holds pressure.


Hopefully doesn't taste like plastic


----------



## wide eyed and legless

A rinse with sodium bi-carbonate will get rid of any plastic tastes.


----------



## Grok

wide eyed and legless said:


> A rinse with sodium bi-carbonate will get rid of any plastic tastes.


I tried that along with other products in the alkaline spectrum, even caustic soda, and then tried some acids, phosphoric acid, hydrochloric acid, vinegar etc. Got it better, but it still always had a whiff of plastic to it, eventually I gave up. Now if you could find a food grade one, or maybe a bladder inside the bottle, then possibly it might be ok.


----------



## Grok

How's your plastic sprayer keg going Mailrewop, get the smells out? Does it work ok?


----------



## mailrewop

Grok said:


> How's your plastic sprayer keg going Mailrewop, get the smells out? Does it work ok?


Hi, Yeah works pretty well, I gave it a good soak with bicarb and white vinegar then washed it out with really hot water. No plastic smell now. Works well I might buy a silicone baking sheet and cut some better washers for the bulkheads and I needed the spacer in the lid to seal it but so far so good. Only put 1 batch through it


----------



## ridge runner

mailrewop said:


> Hopefully doesn't taste like plasticView attachment 115135


How did this turn out in the end .


----------

